# Hello



## luchs (May 23, 2010)

hello,
i'm italian and live near trento,north east italy..
i like to made 1/72 aircraft kit in 1/72 scale..
particualry the old airfix kit ..


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 23, 2010)

G'day Luchs, welcome to the forum, hope to see some of your work soon.


----------



## Airframes (May 23, 2010)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2010)

G'day mate, welcome to the forum!


----------



## imalko (May 23, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Greetings from Serbia.


----------



## diddyriddick (May 23, 2010)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 23, 2010)

Welcome aboard luchs.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 23, 2010)

Hi from Canada. Looking forward to seeing your work.


----------



## ccheese (May 23, 2010)

Welcome from the east coast of the USA. Enjoy the forum....

Charles


----------



## RabidAlien (May 23, 2010)

Howdee! Welcome aboard! My brother is currently stationed in Italy with the US Army (have to find out exactly where), and currently engaged/working on becoming engaged to a wonderful Italian woman!


----------



## magnu (May 23, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## tonyb (May 23, 2010)

A big 'gday' from Australia mate,welcome aboard.
Cheers,
Tony.


----------



## Njaco (May 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Peebs (May 24, 2010)

Greetings from Oz!!!
hope you enjoy this forum as much as I do!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2010)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Thorlifter (May 24, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## luchs (May 24, 2010)

thanks to all...


----------

